# Expat Shield on Mac with Safari



## josswallace (Oct 18, 2004)

I am a windows user and am having difficulty advising a friend of mine with an Ipad running Safari.

I use expatshield on my portable to watch iplayer, sky etc whilst abroad. Can any one advise whether this is possible on the Ipad and what application I should look for.

Any help would be appreciated.

Ian Wallace


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

It's just a VPN which iOS supports.

Check out *LibertyHero* or *Hotspot Shield*.


----------



## josswallace (Oct 18, 2004)

Have just tried downloading hotspot shield to another friends ipad using safari and i get a message saying unable to download.

Any ideas why this should happen.


----------

